# Dragon blood not fermenting



## ORnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a successful first dragon blood. This time I mixed the same ingredients on 3/7. Only difference was I changed the frozen fruits to "aldis" brand tropical fruit. Pitched yeast 3/8. Stirred and squeeze bag as instructed. Temp around 70, sp was 1.080.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

Today 3/10 not active signs of fermentation. Temp 70.5, sp 1.080. I decided to try a yeast stater. Got it going good, added a cup of must, still looked good. Added anther cup and now yeast is sitting on bottom of starter with no signs of fermentation. Help!?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 10, 2013)

What type of yeast did you use? Visual signs of fermentation is over-rated. What did your Hydrometer say? What temp is your must?


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

Ec-1118. Temp 70.5 sg 1.080.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you check the ingredients of the juice? It may have contained a preservative that inhibits yeast reproduction.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

I didn't, just the typical frozen fruit bag from the grocery store.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmmmm. Wait till Tuesday and then pitch more yeast.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, I have a starter rolling right now.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 10, 2013)

Lotta bad yeast mojo going around. 

Maybe your yeast has the winter blahs... I had a couple pacts of lazy Montrachet that sort of half fermented. Lazy buggers.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

My yeast was sitting in my cabinet for a couple weeks. I didn't think it had to be refrigerated?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 10, 2013)

It "should" be. But it's not a huge deal if its not. I just put my heating pad under a Demi when it gets stuck and give it a few hours. Sometimes a little extra heat gets things going.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

I turned the hear up, so I hope it gets going. No movement on the hydrometer. Will the yeast sitting in the must effect the taste at all? What's the life span on the yeast sitting in the must?


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

Here Is a picture of the fruit ingredients. I did also add 6 bananas and a pound of golden raisins


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't see the ascot iv acid being a problem. It's an antioxidant and not really a preservative. I was worried there might be a salt preservative in the fruit that was holding things up. 
Should take off soon. 
Wine can sit on inactive yeast for around 60 days before it imparts a yeasty flavor. It can only sit on dead yeast for about 30 days before the dead cells begging to produce noticeable amounts of methane. That would impart a rotten egg smell in the wine. 
I've had to pitch twice on a few batches. Usually because there was a preservative like sorbate in the fruit or concentrate. Luckily the first pitch of yeast absorbs the preservative, making a better breeding ground for the second pitch of yeast. 
You should be fine. 
With a little heat and another pitch you should see a little activity in 24-48 hours. 
You can try yeast nutrient and yeast energizer too. They'll provide food for the yeast and help them multiply faster.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 11, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> Wine can sit on inactive yeast for around 60 days before it imparts a yeasty flavor. It can only sit on dead yeast for about 30 days before the dead cells begging to produce noticeable amounts of methane. That would impart a rotten egg smell in the wine.



It is not methane. It's hydrogen sulfide that is produced.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 11, 2013)

I stand corrected.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for your help jimmy, on my way to check the starter I did yesterday


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 11, 2013)

Starter smells yeastie and is still sizzling. Added about three cups of must since yesterday. Should I add it to the must?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 11, 2013)

ORnurse said:


> Starter smells yeastie and is still sizzling. Added about three cups of must since yesterday. Should I add it to the must?



I'd go for it.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 11, 2013)

The raisins I added, 15 ozs had sulfur dioxide in them for a preservative. Would this affect the original yeast pitch? Will if affect my new pitch?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 11, 2013)

ORnurse said:


> The raisins I added, 15 ozs had sulfur dioxide in them for a preservative. Would this affect the original yeast pitch? Will if affect my new pitch?



Hard to tell. Hopefully any preservative left have been absorbed into the old yeast. Maybe rack it off the raisins first then pitch the yeast then add washed raisins after you get below 0.999
That way at least primary fermentation is done.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 11, 2013)

S02 is produced naturally in wine so it shouldn't affect fermentation. Basically is a simpler form of potassium metabisulphite. Two oxygen atoms and one sulphur atom. 
At this point...what do you have to lose?


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks jimmy, I will re pitch the stater after dinner. I can't get the raisins out because they are mixed in the bag with all the other fruit.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 12, 2013)

What I came home to today...


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 12, 2013)

How. Looks like its on its way. Was that with a little heat?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 12, 2013)

*wow not how.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 12, 2013)

I actually added the starter with nutrient and energizer


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome job. Glad you got it going.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for you help jimmy


----------

